# Pocket mags



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I recently subscribed to pocketmags.com for carp fishing and it seems like it's a pretty good magazine. As far as I know it's only digital but not 100% sure. Although I am not a very good carp hunter it has provided a lot of good ideas I am going to try this year. 20lb carp on 6 lb line sounds like a lot of fun. They may even have issues for other fish like muskie bass crappie but I havn't looked into it. Makes for some good winter cabin fever reading.


----------

